# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Ваше отношение к открытому и бесплатному ПО

## Макcим

Выскажите своё отношение к открытому и бесплатному ПО.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Groft

Если покупать все лицензионное ПО, то и денег не напасешься :Smiley: 
Приходится искать бесплатную альтернативу и ,порой, даже лучше, чем лицензионное ПО  :Wink:

----------


## Макcим

> Приходится искать бесплатную альтернативу и ,порой, даже лучше, чем лицензионное ПО


Лицензионное ПО может быть бесплатным и с открытым исходным кодом.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-открытый код имеет свои минусы... кто угодно может в нём поковыряться и не всегда с благими намерениями, пример тому, ещё не утихшая шумиха вокруг трояна во вьетнамской локализации Mozilla Firefox
-кроме того, бесплатным может быть ПО и с закрытым ком  :Wink:  ...я вовсе не имею ввиду кряки и т.п.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Я думаю, опрос не совсем корректен - он слишком широко поставлен. В корпоративной среде одни критерии, для домашнего юзера - другие. Аналогично открытые исходники - их не стоит мешать в кучу с бесплатным ПО (ПО может быть платным и стоить неплохих денег, но при этом поставляться с открытым исходным кодом, и наоборот).
Если брать корпоративную среду, то имхо только платное ПО (открытость кода в данном случае - ерунда). Дело в том, что платное ПО предполагает некий договор можду покупателем и продавцом, предполагающий, что продавец ПО несет некую ответственность и обязан обеспечивать саппорт и решать возникающие проблемы. Приведу пример - купили у нас в конторе как-то сервер - пара узлов кластера + внешний сторадж. Все железо дорогое, производитель X - очень известный, железо сертифицировано под платформу MS - все вроде заработало, но в случае аварийного отключения одного из узлов он остается владельцем стораджа и второй не может подхватить диски и продолжить работу. Двадцать раз проверялись все параметры, обновлялись драйвера и т.п. - закончилось обращением к производителем и MS. В результате оперативно вышел патч, который решал проблему W2K3 с данными стораджами, и после его установки проблема исчезла. Пример показателен - так как в случае халявного ПО с кого требовать?
Теперь по поводу открытого исходного текста - тут есть три проблемы:
1. Открытый код в любой момент может стать закрытым - т.е. некая фирма X берет кусочек оттуда, кусочек отсюда - и готов коммерческий продукт. И при этом законы не нарушаются ... Или появятся клоны с открытым текстом - ситуация с *nix тому пример - есть туча открытых проектов + туча коммерческих на его базе (пример - http://www.asplinux.ru - ASPLinux 12 Deluxe продается за 1390 руб, причем за эти деньги дается всего 90 дней бесплатного саппорта по электронной почте)
2. Для конечного потребителя нет большой разницы, открыт код продукта или нет. Берем мой пример со стораджем - в данной ситуации что, мне брать драйвера, изучать их и переписывать драйвера ?! Возникает вопрос вида "а мне это надо ?" - на это можно убить уйму времени (явно не полчаса), и в корпоративной среде этого никто не допустил - железо должно быть запущено в кратчайшие сроки. И получается замкнутый круг - такую доводку должен делать профи, о уровне его зарплаты несложно догадаться, и получается, что если он провозится скажем 5 дней с доводкой, то за потраченные на его з.п. деньги можно купить лицензионную срверную операционку, и быть может не одну  :Smiley:   А если он потом уйдет? А если операционка будет обновляться, включая патченный им код - придется патчить заново или как-то договориться с разработчиками, чтобы они интегрировали патч
3. Следствие 2 - если код правит непонятно кто и непонятно как, то могут проявляться совершенно непредсказуемые баги. Для серьезного коммерческого ПО есть службы тестирования и контроля качества, и опыт показывает, что даже после тщательнейшего тестирования вылезает куча багов. Пример – в одной фирме Xприменялся RedHatLinux, и админы прямо пищали от восторга, какой он открытый и замечательный. Пищали до тех пор, пока ему не снесло мозги и он не разнес данные на RAID-5 массиве с архи-важнейшей БД до состояния «восстановлению не подлежит». После этого они продолжали пищать – но уже по другой причине  :Smiley:  И вот тут на них снизошло озарение - а ведь собственно спросить то с кого ? Только с себя ... У меня был похожий случай - свежекупленный сервер, рейд, лицензиоанный W2K3. Начинается генерация базы, на дисковую подсистему идет сильная нагрузка и постояв под ней 30-40 минут система дает непонятные сбои, данные повреждаются. Призывается диллер, ему это показывается - вот глюк, вот сертификат совместимости с MS, вот ихняя лицензионная ОС - будете разбираться или позвоним в MS ?! Диллер принял правильное решение - разбираться  :Smiley:  Поменяли сервер, все пошло - оказались были дурки в железе, предположительно в контроллере RAID.
Вот такие пироги ... поэтому я как практик не являюсь фанатиком закрытого/открытого ПО или закрытых/открытых исходников. Я думаю, с точки зрения конечного юзера важно качество продукта и наличие оперативного гарантированного саппорта. А эти понятия как правило несовместимы с понятием "бесплатное".

----------


## Kinneas

Действительно, довольно странно поставлен (в)опрос, но, так или иначе, попробую более или менее связно выразить свое мнение по этому поводу.

- "Нет крэка".. Ну, скажем так, - "крэки" хороши для людей с менталитетом, достойным средней группы детского сада, не более того. Еще маленьким детям объясняют, что воровать нехорошо, и от того, что дети взрослеют, эти наставления своей актуальности не теряют, скорее наоборот. Не думаю, что есть возможность привести хоть один аргумент в пользу воровства.

- Как мне кажется, некоторое ПО (например антивирусные комплексы а-ля NOD32\продукты ЛК\комплексы от Симантека\итд), для своего успешного развития и для осуществления адекватной поддержки _должно_ быть платным, т.к, я полагаю, что на процесс поддержания баз, к примеру, в актуальном состоянии, необходимы достаточно большие денежные ресурсы. Хотя я, конечно же, могу ошибаться, да и, естественно, из любого правила могут быть исключения.

- О хоррор-стори Олега об упавшем RAID на сервере под Red Hat Linux. Я думал, что "Red Hat _Enterprise_ Linux" имеет определенные гарантии и поддержку, предоставляемую компанией Red Hat? Или это не так? Может быть они пользовались бесплатной версией, на которую саппорт не распространяется? В таком случае они сами виноваты, - не совсем понятно, как на корпоративном уровне можно пытаться экономить на, по Вашим словам, "RAID-5 массиве с _архи-важнейшей_ БД". Заставляет задуматься, а действительно ли эта БД была такая уж архи-важнейшая?

- В пользу ПО с открытым кодом можно привести, в принципе, неоспоримый аргумент - всегда есть возможность выяснить, какие КОНКРЕТНО действия производятся ПО, проведя полный аудит исходников. В случае с closed-source приложениями, согласитесь, такой возможности нет и (по определению) не может быть, так что, чисто теоретически (действительно, на практике не часто люди об этом задумываются) нельзя гарантировать отсутствие недокументированных "звонков домой" и т.п. Еще раз подчеркну, что в большинстве случаев, это, действительно, не очень принципиально.

----------


## maXmo

> продавец ПО несет некую ответственность и обязан обеспечивать саппорт и решать возникающие проблемы.


фраза «некая ответственность» не несёт смысловой нагрузки, а саппорт есть далеко не у одного мса, его вид, стоимость и качество – совсем другой вопрос.




> В результате оперативно вышел патч


и написал его продавец?




> Для конечного потребителя нет большой разницы, открыт код продукта или нет.


ну не надо так сразу за всех говорить.




> и в корпоративной среде этого никто не допустил - железо должно быть запущено в кратчайшие сроки.


можно подумать, в RedHat'e и не слышали никогда ни про какой ынтырпрайз.




> И вот тут на них снизошло озарение - а ведь собственно спросить то с кого?


боюсь, к Болмеру в аналогичной ситуации также никаких предъяв предъявить не получится, если он соизволит, может возместить стоимость винды, не больше.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> - В пользу ПО с открытым кодом можно привести, в принципе, неоспоримый аргумент - всегда есть возможность выяснить, какие КОНКРЕТНО действия производятся ПО, проведя полный аудит исходников. В случае с closed-source приложениями, согласитесь, такой возможности нет и (по определению) не может быть, так что, чисто теоретически (действительно, на практике не часто люди об этом задумываются) нельзя гарантировать отсутствие недокументированных "звонков домой" и т.п. Еще раз подчеркну, что в большинстве случаев, это, действительно, не очень принципиально.


Если в программе несколько тысяч строк кода, и толком нет комментариев, то зачастую бывает проще написать свою с нуля, тум от-аудитить и понять, что там не так. Если в операционке объем кода исчисляется сотнями тысяч строк кода, то провести качественный анализ исходников - это задачка еще та  :Smiley:  И тем более собственно кто его будет проводить ? Админ - так он вообще не обязан уметь программировать, равно как быть экспертом по драйверам и т.п.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> фраза «некая ответственность» не несёт смысловой нагрузки, а саппорт есть далеко не у одного мса, его вид, стоимость и качество – совсем другой вопрос.
> ...
> и написал его продавец?
> ...
> боюсь, к Болмеру в аналогичной ситуации также никаких предъяв предъявить не получится, если он соизволит, может возместить стоимость винды, не больше.


Я просто приводил пример на базе MS, так как лично я участвовал в этом внедрении. Патч был написать MS, под конкретные типы стораджей. Продавец железа в данном случае выступает в роли послердника - наезжают на него, а он наезжает дальше  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> - О хоррор-стори Олега об упавшем RAID на сервере под Red Hat Linux. Я думал, что "Red Hat _Enterprise_ Linux" имеет определенные гарантии и поддержку, предоставляемую компанией Red Hat? Или это не так? Может быть они пользовались бесплатной версией, на которую саппорт не распространяется?


Вот именно бесплатной - поэтому я и привел пример. Так как версия *nix с саппортом и поддержкой стоит копеечку, с редхатом я сталкивался мало, а вот с IBM AIX пришлось плотно поковыряться. Но это самый AIX далеко не бесплатен ... Вот тут то и получается главный облом - народу же хочется на халяву + с открытым исходным текстом. 
Причем можно еще один пример привести, чтобы оставить в покое MS. Возьмем Битрикс за пример. Они продают свою CMS в виде документированного исходного кода с детальным руководством пользователя, программиста и админа. А деньги берут в основном именно за саппорт и возможность оперативно получать обновления продукта. И я например продляю подписку на обновления своего битрикса, так как понимаю, за что я плачу эту копеечку. И это показательный пример - продукт с открытым исходным кодом, но платный ...

----------


## PavelA

Очень нравится  использовать ПО с открытым кодом, но часто платное, причем достаточно дорогое ПО оказывается качественнее. Стараюсь выбрать альтернативу между платным и бесплатным.

----------


## RobinFood

Каждой задаче - свой инструмент.
Сравнивать iptables и Outpost Firewall, наверное, можно, но какой в таком сравнении смысл?

----------


## Макcим

> Пример – в одной фирме X применялся RedHat Linux, и админы прямо пищали от восторга, какой он открытый и замечательный. Пищали до тех пор, пока ему не снесло мозги и он не разнес данные на RAID-5 массиве с архи-важнейшей БД до состояния «восстановлению не подлежит». После этого они продолжали пищать – но уже по другой причине


Хм... Разве резервное копирование, тем более архи-важнейшей БД отменили?

----------


## vidocq89

лично я против ПО с открытыми исходными кодами - это плодит кучу ламеров, кидал и т.д 
бесплатное ПО - часто глючное и авторы часто любят забить на свой проект и т.д
лучше всего юзать платное - все большие пакеты у меня исключительно платные (кис, ида, оффис, винда и т.д)
а те что помельче, те стараюсь юзать написанные "домашними" кодерами, так сказать или небольшими фирмами - сделано больше для людей, проще в использовании, легче ломать если есть защита.

как пример - АВЗ - респект автору за бесплатность, но имхо *такое* ПО (такого качества) должно быть платным, конечно, понимаю, что оно косвенно платно, но именно косвенно.

+ многое еще зависит от того *какое* ПО рассматриваем - если речь идет о браузерах, фаерах, антивирях - то имхо оно должно быть в любом случае с закрытыми исх. кодами.

из-за большого кол-ва бесплатного ПО некоторые люди не могут себе вместить в голову, то за то, что нельзя потрогать руками тоже нужно платить - и возмущаются по поводу того, что для КИСа трудно найти в нете ключи, а дядя Женя такой нехороший дерет за него деньги. ПО - это знания помноженные на труд и упорство.

хм...

----------


## maXmo

> бесплатное ПО - часто глючное и авторы часто любят забить на свой проект и т.д
> лучше всего юзать платное - все большие пакеты у меня исключительно платные (кис, ида, оффис, винда и т.д)


не могу припомнить ни одного безглючного софта. Авторы любят забить на свои проекты? Это вы про Windows XP? Винда и офис используются исключительно по причине монополии микрософта, нужда в кисе тянется отсюда же. Большие пакеты…  :Cheesy:  припоминаю Nero Micro… можно узнать, почему они большие, а их бесплатные аналоги маленькие? Иногда несильно уступающие в функциональности…

----------


## vidocq89

> Авторы любят забить на свои проекты? Это вы про Windows XP?


Вообщето, слово "забить" стоит после тире, которое стоит в свою очередь после надписи "бесплатное ПО". так что логично предположить, что речь идет о бесплатном ПО, ХРюша к которому ни в коей мере не относиться.
Вы это прикопаться решили или невнимательно прочитали пост? :Wink: 




> Большие пакеты…


 я имел в виду не вес дистра.
а важность пакета в системе и его распространенность. также величину фирмы-изготовителя...

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Или появятся клоны с открытым текстом - ситуация с *nix тому пример - есть туча открытых проектов + туча коммерческих на его базе (пример - http://www.asplinux.ru - ASPLinux 12 Deluxe продается за 1390 руб, причем за эти деньги дается всего 90 дней бесплатного саппорта по электронной почте)


Сам ASPLinux бесплатный. Платная только тех. поддержка. Как правило, 90 дней более чем достаточно.

----------


## Kuzz

> Сам ASPLinux бесплатный. Платная только тех. поддержка. Как правило, 90 дней более чем достаточно.


И  (как мне помнится) знакомый, покупая тоже Deluxe вариант получил в коробке еще и 2 книжки о дистрибутиве.
Только не помню, какую версию (№) он покупал.

----------


## maXmo

> что речь идет о бесплатном ПО, ХРюша к которому ни в коей мере не относиться.


прикопаться решил. Речь идёт о различиях между платным и бесплатным ПО. Так что платное ПО тоже обсуждается.




> также величину фирмы-изготовителя...


Симантек – большая фирма, поставьте себе её антивирус.

----------


## vidocq89

*maXmo*, вот мои слова:



> бесплатное ПО - часто глючное и авторы часто любят забить на свой проект и т.д


на которые Вы сказали что:



> Авторы любят забить на свои проекты? Это вы про Windows XP?


На что я в свою очередь вам ответил, что в этом своем предложении не говорил ни слова о платном ПО, а лишь высказал свое отношение к бесплатному...
в чем траблы?





> Симантек – большая фирма, поставьте себе её антивирус.


а я разве где-то сказал или подразумевал, что симантек маленькая фирма?..
я хоть где-то сказал, что антивирус это маленькое приложение маленьких фирм, которое на компе не нужно?...

на основной машине у меня стоит КИС, на других тещу выходящие новинки других компаний...
в чем опять проблемы?
в том, что



> прикопаться решил.


 ?
а с чего бы это? я вроде до вас нигде не докапывался и не знаком с вами даже заочно.

----------


## Shark

Бесплатный сыр бывает только в мышеловке.
Проприетарное ПО упорядочено на этапе разработки.

----------


## Kinneas

Shark, мне было более чем интересно было узнать Ваше мнение, да вот только, видите ли, не в зависимости от Вашего отношения к концепции открытого ПО, откреститься от неё детской поговоркой довольно сложно.

Было желание написать длиннющий опус в защиту "бесплатного сыра", но тут я понял, что я, собственно, и не являюсь его рьяным сторонником, я, в первую очередь, сторонник человеческой логики и здравого смысла.

Хотелось также прокомментировать Ваш второй (из двух) тезис - а Вы не думали, что в некоторых случаях меньшая, как Вы выражаетесь, упорядоченность на этапе разработки может привести к неожиданным (в хорошем смысле) результатам? В частности, любая инновационная деятельность, любой процесс изобретения и введения в употребление чего-либо нового - это, в первую очередь, процесс хаотической природы, процесс отрыва от определенной уже существующей системы, или, как Вы выражаетесь, "упорядоченности".

----------


## Shark

А я полностью согласен вот с этим:




> Я думаю, с точки зрения конечного юзера важно качество продукта и наличие оперативного гарантированного саппорта. А эти понятия как правило несовместимы с понятием "бесплатное".


Олег не говорит о войнах MS - Linux, но он прав абсолютно!
Про Аудит Исходников - владельцы прав на закрытое ПО должны предоставлять их по первому требованию. Таков закон.
По поводу саппорта: В открытом коде его либо нет, либо он есть в зачаточном состоянии... 
У мега "пользователей" открытого ПО совета лучше не спрашивать - можно нарваться на обвинения в непрофессионализме (случай из практики моих коллег). В Виндоуз - коммьюнити проблем с постановкой вопросов и получением ответов на них как правило не возникает.
И ещё: продукт должен быть ориентирован на широкую аудиторию, а не только на СисАдминов.

*Добавлено через 15 минут*




> а Вы не думали, что в некоторых случаях меньшая, как Вы выражаетесь, упорядоченность на этапе разработки может привести к неожиданным (в хорошем смысле) результатам? В частности, любая инновационная деятельность, любой процесс изобретения и введения в употребление чего-либо нового - это, в первую очередь, процесс хаотической природы, процесс отрыва от определенной уже существующей системы, или, как Вы выражаетесь, "упорядоченности".


Для НИОКРа, возможно, и в самый раз...
Только вот для Предприятия, обрабатывающего, к примеру, документацию высокой важности, Хаос вообще не применим. Ни с каких Позиций. Если Информация ставится под Федеральный учёт - тем более.
Я согласен, если Linux - кодеры и Linux - Community будет играть в эти игры и сделают это вне стен таких организаций.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## maXmo

> По поводу саппорта: В открытом коде его либо нет, либо он есть в зачаточном состоянии...


а мужики-то не знают. По секрету говоря, у МСа тоже есть открытое ПО.




> У мега "пользователей" открытого ПО совета лучше не спрашивать - можно нарваться на обвинения в непрофессионализме (случай из практики моих коллег).


не специфично для открытого ПО (мой личный опыт). Вообще не специфично для ПО, верно для любой области экспертизы.




> И ещё: продукт должен быть ориентирован на широкую аудиторию, а не только на СисАдминов.


ещё перлы из той же серии:
Искусство должно быть понятно народу.
Каждая домохозяйка может управлять страной.

----------


## vidocq89

Господа, непонятно что-то о чем спор.
вы бы конкретно оформили проблему (предмет спора) и уже...
а то и не присоединиться даже к спору)

----------


## BerG

Весьма положительное.
Многие конечно привыкли к халяве, но наши заработки позволяют только оплачивать насущее.
Хотя и просходит - пока прога тестируется, бесплатна, как тестирование закончено - стала платной.
Понимаю что труд разрабов должен оплачиваться, но вариант то есть
Изначально - прога бесплатна, повышены возможности и функционал - покупай.
Вот и решает пользователь, что нужно и свои возможности.

----------


## dr.Faust

Однажды позвонив в поддержку M$ получил там совет ОТФОРМАТИРОВАТЬ (!) системный раздел и переустановить систему с 0. Это при том, что у пользователя развалился SAM (бэк и репеир тоже были повреждены).
За такую техподдержку M$ мне должен доплачивать.

Кто-то обвинит Sun в том, что она маленькая компания?
Или с тех поддержкой у них туго?

Единственная вменяемая проприетарная OS это XP SP2 (ну тут спорно, но тем не меннее такого моё мнение).

Вобщем OpenSource - форева.

P.S.
Про воровство:
Да, повидимому маленькие мальчики должны знать, что воровать плохо.
НО.
Большие дяди, тем более должны знать, хотя бы значение слов языка, на котором разговаривают, в частности слова "воровство". А если они кого-то в нём обвиняют, желательно знать также значение этого термина.
И тем более они не должны давать шанс последователям Гебельса промывать себе мозги до такой степени, что они уже не могут отличить пирожок с капустой от объекта интелектуальной собственности.

Хоть на миг задумайтесь какой коллосальный вред наносит "авторское право" экономике.

----------


## Shark

> Хоть на миг задумайтесь какой коллосальный вред наносит "авторское право" экономике.


 :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  Узнаю фанатиков Линукса и всего свободного.
Свободное ПО применимо не везде, а только там где ответственность нулевая.
OpenSource - скорее вред, чем польза и вот почему: код, который могут править все без разбору нежизнеспособен в полной мере и может являться источником головной боли.
Digital Anarchy в том виде, в котором прелагаете нам её Вы, недопустима.
Экономика потеряет от этого гораздо больше, чем она теряет от выплаты авторских вознаграждений.

*Добавлено через 29 минут*




> ещё перлы из той же серии:
> Искусство должно быть понятно народу.
> Каждая домохозяйка может управлять страной.


C таким подходом десктоп Линуксу очень долго не светит!
А по рассуждениям получется, что СисАдмины - люди, а все остальные - барахло.
Разве так бывает? Вряд ли....  :Cool: 

P.S. А искусство как раз и должно быть понятно народу, иначе в его существовании просто смысла не будет.
Спрашивается, кому нужно непонятное искусство????

----------


## Kinneas

> Спрашивается, кому нужно непонятное искусство????


Безусловно, тому, кто получит удовольствие от процесса его понимания. И потом в существовании искусства всегда есть и будет смысл - никогда не слышали выражение "искусство ради искусства"? Вот то-то и оно.

Оффтоп в сторону.

*dr.Faust*, насчет лучшей проприетарной системы - обеими руками (и всем остальным тоже) с Вами согласен! Однако, в отношении воровства, не очень Вас понимаю. Я, честно говоря, имел в виду просто-напросто пиратство т.е. варез, а Вы, я думаю, имели в виду что-то другое. Или Вы считаете, что варез - это правильно?

*Shark*, поверьте мне, закрытый код который писался сотрудниками какой-либо компании, разрабатывающей ПО, тоже может быть причиной ох какой головной боли, нередко именно из-за того, что этот код никто никогда не видел. Впрочем, я не спорю, а скорее уточняю. Бесспорно, частично Вы правы, в среднем, для домохозяйки настроить какое-либо open-source ПО будет сложнее, чем закрытый аналог.

Про то, что "код, который могут править все без разбору нежизнеспособен в полной мере" скажу следущее - посмотрите на это таким вот образом - если про такого рода код можно что сказать, так это как раз то, что он именно _жизнеспособен,_ т.к. его правит большое количество людей, он прогрессирует (возможно), улучшается (вероятно) и т.д.

----------


## dr.Faust

> Узнаю фанатиков Линукса и всего свободного.
> Свободное ПО применимо не везде, а только там где ответственность нулевая.


Обознались - я не фанатик, и тем более не Linux'а.
Кроме того я говорил о вреде авторских прав, а не о том, что всем надо переходить на OS. Это всё же несколько разные вещи.

Да, а что там с ответственностью проприетарщиков?
Ну продали они винду одному моему знакомому (лицензировали контрофакт), даже их человек устанавливал (за дополнительный 500р.). Ну перестала она грузиться (прямо на следующий день с утра) и утянула на тот свет кучу ПО и данных.
Востоновление системы делал так:
Установил копию с лицинзионного диска в этот же раздел взял от неё SAM и System, снёс(!) установленную копию и подсунул повреждённой. Слетела активация, в сапорте M$ активировать отказались, так выполняемые мной действия - нарушение лицензии.
Ценой невероятных усилий (тут я слегка приукрашиваю) я с помощью LiveCD Runtu выцарапал я из неё данные и потом переставил.

Внимание вопрос - кто меня потом поил водкой и кормил шашлыками - знакомый или Майкрософт?
Где ответственность?




> OpenSource - скорее вред, чем польза и вот почему: код, который могут править все без разбору нежизнеспособен в полной мере и может являться источником головной боли.


По-видимому вы крайне плохо, а точнее никак, знакомы со способом разработки OpenSource приложений. Ваше высказывание относится скорее к приложениям проприетарным - там действительно непонятно КТО вообще писал этот код.




> Я, честно говоря, имел в виду просто-напросто пиратство


Если вы имеете ввиду пиратство, то так его и называйте. Вы бы ещё использование контрофактного ПО убйством назвали, или геноцидом. Итак люди уже всерьёз думают, что если ты Винду пиратскую поставил - значит, что-то украл.




> Или Вы считаете, что варез - это правильно?


Я считаю так 1,2,4,8,16,32...
А по поводу варёза, это смотря, что понимать под правильностью.
Если мы ставим во главу угла права и свободы Человека (именно так - с большой буквы), если справедливого правового общества, если мы хотим сохранить свою честь и права называться Людьми, то да - варёз это не правильно. За это надо наказывать и, возможно даже сажать.
Если же мы хотим сохранить человечество как вид, если мы хотим развиваться и дальше так, как развивались до этого, если мы хотим прогресса и созидательного труда на благо всего человечества, новых прорывов в экономике, искустве, науки, и всё это без кризисов и катоклизмов, то всё с точностью до наоборот - варёз это первейшее благо и стимул развития цивилизации.
Чтобы было попонятней вот вам пример. Представте, что современные законы действовали бы (и выполнялись) во времена изобретения колеса, а воспроизведение колеса было-бы невозможно без засекреченых и закрытых чертежей. Как вы думаете, мы бы паровую машину к 2000 году изобрели?
Кстати, как вы относитесь к бесплатному образованию, и тому, что на уроках детям рассказывают законы Ньютона, Планка, теорию Энштейна и тд без всяких отчислений этим людям и их наследникам?

Жаль, только, что первое общество нежизнеспособно и вымрет, причём скорее рано чем поздно, а вовтором до одури противно жить.

О чём это я? А да...
Вот она ваша красная таблетка.
Для тех кому много букав гомеопатическая доза.

----------


## pig

> Представте, что современные законы действовали бы (и выполнялись) во времена изобретения колеса, а воспроизведение колеса было-бы невозможно без засекреченых и закрытых чертежей.


Или более "демократический" вариант. Чертежи доступны, идея открыта. Но на изголовление каждой копии колеса надо просить разрешение у наследников изобретателя. И потом платить - отдельно за изготовление копии, отдельно за каждый километр пробега.

----------


## Numb

Некорректный, по-моему, опрос, но раз пошла такая пьянка:



> Да, а что там с ответственностью проприетарщиков?
> Ну продали они винду одному моему знакомому (лицензировали контрофакт), даже их человек устанавливал (за дополнительный 500р.). Ну перестала она грузиться (прямо на следующий день с утра) и утянула на тот свет кучу ПО и данных.
> Востоновление системы делал так:
> Установил копию с лицинзионного диска в этот же раздел взял от неё SAM и System, снёс(!) установленную копию и подсунул повреждённой. Слетела активация, в сапорте M$ активировать отказались, так выполняемые мной действия - нарушение лицензии.
> Ценой невероятных усилий (тут я слегка приукрашиваю) я с помощью LiveCD Runtu выцарапал я из неё данные и потом переставил.
> 
> Внимание вопрос - кто меня потом поил водкой и кормил шашлыками - знакомый или Майкрософт?
> Где ответственность?


Зачем вы отвечаете глупостью на глупость?  В данном случае, прежде всего, стоит понять, почему слетела операционная система. Пример из жизни: если у вашего нового, ну, предположим, Порше  :Smiley:  в первый же день свинтили все четыре колеса, разбили лобовое стекло и нацарапали гвоздиком на капоте неприличное слово, вы тоже будете ругать производителя? Или чинить все эти повреждения вы тоже будете сами? Для большинства пользователей, к добру, или к худу, эксплуатация компьютера *ничем* не отличается от эксплуатации автомобиля - общество потребления, однако  :Wink: 




> Если вы имеете ввиду пиратство, то так его и называйте. Вы бы ещё использование контрофактного ПО убйством назвали, или геноцидом. Итак люди уже всерьёз думают, что если ты Винду пиратскую поставил - значит, что-то украл.


Не убийство, не геноцид, но воровство, по-моему, точно - к гадалке не ходи. ПО - это не идея, это конкретная реализация идеи, в которую разработчик вложил много средств и, соответственно, хочет не раздавать ее даром, а продать. Контрафактное ПО суть воровство этой реализации. Опять же, в случае с автомобилями, вы же не будете свинчивать колесо с соседской машины, аргументируя это тем, что идея колеса принадлежит всем и не защищена патентными соглашениями. 




> А по поводу варёза, это смотря, что понимать под правильностью.
> Если мы ставим во главу угла права и свободы Человека (именно так - с большой буквы), если справедливого правового общества, если мы хотим сохранить свою честь и права называться Людьми, то да - варёз это не правильно. За это надо наказывать и, возможно даже сажать.
> Если же мы хотим сохранить человечество как вид, если мы хотим развиваться и дальше так, как развивались до этого, если мы хотим прогресса и созидательного труда на благо всего человечества, новых прорывов в экономике, искустве, науки, и всё это без кризисов и катоклизмов, то всё с точностью до наоборот - варёз это первейшее благо и стимул развития цивилизации.
> Чтобы было попонятней вот вам пример. Представте, что современные законы действовали бы (и выполнялись) во времена изобретения колеса, а воспроизведение колеса было-бы невозможно без засекреченых и закрытых чертежей. Как вы думаете, мы бы паровую машину к 2000 году изобрели?


Зачем же вы опять передергиваете? Ну как, скажите мне, юзер Вася Пупкин, скачавший из пиринговой сети кряк с прилепленным к нему трояном, может двинуть прогресс? Куда он его двинет? На кой ляд ему этот прогресс дался? Что мешает развитию? Microsoft с ее закрытым ПО? Ну, положа руку на сердце, скажите, если бы исходный код WindowsXP был бы открыт, вы бы, в приведенном вами примере с упавшей ОС, сели бы в одиночку проводить аудит исходников? Закрытый исходный код мешает обществу развиваться? Вася Пупкин хочет стать разработчиком программного обеспечения под Windows, а злой дядька Билл Гейтс ему не дает? Так, это, MSDN Васе Пупкину в помощь, абсолютно, кстати, бесплатно. Так ведь не хочет, стервец, все норовит на халяву готовое в пиринговых сетях скачать, да по форумам поспамить, типа: "Народ кто знает кульную прогу крякнутую"... Повторяю, общество потребления, государственный строй тут ни при чем, будь он хоть анархией, хоть тиранией, принципиально это положения дел не изменит, по-моему.




> Кстати, как вы относитесь к бесплатному образованию, и тому, что на уроках детям рассказывают законы Ньютона, Планка, теорию Энштейна и тд без всяких отчислений этим людям и их наследникам?


Бесплатное образование с голодными, злыми и равнодушными учителями - зло, однозначно. Преподаватель должен быть сытым, знающим, требовательным к ученикам и любить свою работу. Кто должен учителям платить и контролировать сферу образованиия, это другой вопрос, но  варез, по моему убеждению, ну никак не может способствовать качеству обучения.  :Sad:

----------


## dr.Faust

> В данном случае, прежде всего, стоит понять, почему слетела операционная система.


Её лицензировали.




> Пример из жизни: если у вашего нового, ну, предположим, Порше  в первый же день свинтили все четыре колеса, разбили лобовое стекло и нацарапали гвоздиком на капоте неприличное слово, вы тоже будете ругать производителя? Или чинить все эти повреждения вы тоже будете сами?


Моему Порше скоро десять лет будет и ездит. А вот если бы в то время когда он был на гарантии у него бы стукнул движок производитель не стал бы обвинять меня в том, что я на нём ездил и он сломался от этого, а устранил бы неисправность молча. Более того, если бы у него отказали тормаза и я вляпался бы в дерево, мне б ещё и кузов отрихтовали и лечение бы оплатили, пусть и через суд.
А какие вообще гарантии даёт МС на свои операционные системы?




> Опять же, в случае с автомобилями, вы же не будете свинчивать колесо с соседской машины, аргументируя это тем, что идея колеса принадлежит всем и не защищена патентными соглашениями.


Однако, еслиб я свинтил колесо с машина соседа, а на его месте образовалось бы новое, он бы притензий ко мне не имел.
Вот смотрите, пусть я живу в Штатах, и скачал с файлообменника альбом какой-нибудь группы песен этак в 10. Результат - правооблодатель ничего не утратил, владелец ftp ничего не утратил, у меня появилось 10 песен. Что мне грозит? Правильно - штраф в 1'250'000$.
Теперь другая ситуация. Я зашёл в музыкальный магазин и спёр диск с эти альбомом с полки. Результат - правооблодатель ничего не утратил, владелец магазина утратил товар, у меня появилось 10 песен. Обратите внимание, что в этом случае, мои отношения с правообладателем ни как не изменились, при этом пострадало третье лицо, которое в предыдущем примере не постродало. Что мне грозит? Диск отберут, поругают, от силы в морду дадут. Всё.
Складывается ситуация, при которой за причинение ущерба наказание гораздо меньше, чем ситуация в которой ущерб причинён не был. Обратите внимание, что при воровстве наказание следует за ПРИЧИНЕНИЕ ущерба, а не ОБЛАДАНИЕ.
Я знаю, что вы ответете - устанавливая пиратскую винду я наношу ущерб MC тем, что не приобретаю её. Стандартная и нелепая отмазка. Это, извените, уже презумпция виновности. А вы докажите, что я приобрёл бы её за деньги. Что это ещё за сослагательное наклонение в судопроизводстве. Давайте меня за проезд на красный на 15 лет сажать. А вдруг там бы бабушка дорогу переходила и я б её на смерть задавил? Т.е. по вашей логике нарушение ПДД = умышленному убийству совершённому организованной группой лиц по предварительному сговору.
Я ещё не приобретаю и майонез Кальве, может меня и за это посадят.




> Зачем же вы опять передергиваете? Ну как, скажите мне, юзер Вася Пупкин, скачавший из пиринговой сети кряк с прилепленным к нему трояном, может двинуть прогресс?


Вы не учитываете повышение производительности труда на предприятиях без непроцентныхъ финансовых затрат, при использовании контрофактного ПО. Кроме того, вечное авторское право ограничивает доступ к интеллектуальным ресурсам во всех областях, причём навечно.
Вся наша цивилизация основана на том, что мы умеем передавать опыт предков последующим поколениям. Прерывая этот процесс вы уничтожаете основу цивилизации.
И не надо про то, что кому надо - тот купит. Не купит. Вот вам данные по США:
С 1929 в США из под охраны копирайта не вышло не одно произведение интеллектуального труда.
Из произведений созданных в 30-х годах пригодно для коммерческого использования 4%!
Из них доступно - 50%, то есть 2% от общего числа!
То есть 96% произведений интеллектуального труда находится под охраной копирайта и недоступно для использования, в том числе и не коммерческого (они тупо не издаются, потому, что это невыгодно)!




> Бесплатное образование с голодными, злыми и равнодушными учителями - зло, однозначно.


Простите, но я ничего не говорил об учителях. Вы буквы знаете? Да. Вы же ими пишете. Почему бы вам за это не платить потомкам Кирилла и Мефодия?
Я говорил не о бесплатности УСЛУГИ образования. Я говорил о бесплатности ЗНАНИЙ. Моя жена - репетитор, она преподаёт английский язык за деньги. Но знания она даёт БЕСПЛАТНЫЕ. Оплачивается только УСЛУГА. Ученики ни как, не прямо, не косвенно не платят потомкам Шекспира.

----------


## pig

> Вы буквы знаете? Да. Вы же ими пишете. Почему бы вам за это не платить потомкам Кирилла и Мефодия?


Свят-свят-свят, чур меня! Тут пару - тройку лет назад некие потомки вознамерились собрать урожай с онлайновых библиотек Рунета. Тогда кончилось ничем, но, боюсь, только потому, что потомков самих поймали на пиратстве.

----------


## maXmo

> Узнаю фанатиков Линукса и всего свободного.


хмм… фанатики линуха – это знакомые перцы, а вот фанатика закрытого ПО вижу впервые.




> C таким подходом десктоп Линуксу очень долго не светит!
> А по рассуждениям получется, что СисАдмины - люди, а все остальные - барахло.


от это по-нашему, по-русски. Давайте заодно пустим в свободную продажу оружие, наркотики и разрешим ездить на машине без водительских прав. Действительно, какие от этого могут быть проблемы? Мы ж не барахло.




> P.S. А искусство как раз и должно быть понятно народу, иначе в его существовании просто смысла не будет.
> Спрашивается, кому нужно непонятное искусство????


Даёшь Дом-2 во всех театрах!

----------


## Numb

> Моему Порше скоро десять лет будет и ездит. А вот если бы в то время когда он был на гарантии у него бы стукнул движок производитель не стал бы обвинять меня в том, что я на нём ездил и он сломался от этого, а устранил бы неисправность молча. Более того, если бы у него отказали тормаза и я вляпался бы в дерево, мне б ещё и кузов отрихтовали и лечение бы оплатили, пусть и через суд.
> А какие вообще гарантии даёт МС на свои операционные системы?


[Оффтоп]И моему десять в этом году, тоже ездит  :Smiley:  А ваш Порше как звать-величать? Мой - Ваз 2110[/Оффтоп]. 
 Но, возвращаясь к ситуации: денюжку вам бы заплатили не по требованию, а по акту экспертизы, подтверждающему, что имел место производственный дефект, или дефект сборки. В случае, если бы вы убрались по собственной неосторожности, либо в результате дтп, производитель, совершенно справедливо, платить бы не стал, тут работали бы механизмы страхования, которые, строго говоря, к производителю отношения не имеют. О том и речь: докажите, что в поломке виноват Майкрософт - и станете весьма зажиточным человеком, я думаю . Презумпция невиновности - хорошая вещь, но в вашей аргументации она работает в одну сторону, а должна - в обе. 
Что до гарантий - цитата: "Если в течение гарантийного срока Клиент уведомляет Microsoft о том, что Продукт не отвечает требованиям, заявленным в ограниченной гарантии, Microsoft, по своему выбору, либо вернет сумму уплаченную за Продукт, либо осуществит исправление и замену Продукта. Этим ограничивается компенсация, которую клиент может получить... , если другие обязательные виды компенсации не предусмотрены применимым законодательством".  Сразу оговорюсь, Майкрософт - крючкотворы те еще,  их методы убеждения граничат с шантажом, согласен, но они ведут в России легальный бизнес и подчиняются тем же законам, что и мы с вами. Можете доказать, что они виноваты - доказывайте, деньги вам вернут, а если найдете к чему прицепиться, так еще и приплатят. Но это *вам* нужно доказать, что в поломке виноват Microsoft, если, конечно, законы страны, в которой вы живете, не предполагают иного развития событий - здесь презумпция невиновности работает против вас. Претензии к качеству технической поддержки тоже, боюсь, предъявлять неправильно, потому что для OEM-продуктов техническая поддержка вообще не предусмотрена, что оговаривается отдельным пунктом лицензионного соглашения. 




> Однако, еслиб я свинтил колесо с машина соседа, а на его месте образовалось бы новое, он бы притензий ко мне не имел.
> Вот смотрите, пусть я живу в Штатах, и скачал с файлообменника альбом какой-нибудь группы песен этак в 10. Результат - правооблодатель ничего не утратил, владелец ftp ничего не утратил, у меня появилось 10 песен. Что мне грозит? Правильно - штраф в 1'250'000$.
> Теперь другая ситуация. Я зашёл в музыкальный магазин и спёр диск с эти альбомом с полки. Результат - правооблодатель ничего не утратил, владелец магазина утратил товар, у меня появилось 10 песен. Обратите внимание, что в этом случае, мои отношения с правообладателем ни как не изменились, при этом пострадало третье лицо, которое в предыдущем примере не постродало. Что мне грозит? Диск отберут, поругают, от силы в морду дадут. Всё.
> Складывается ситуация, при которой за причинение ущерба наказание гораздо меньше, чем ситуация в которой ущерб причинён не был. Обратите внимание, что при воровстве наказание следует за ПРИЧИНЕНИЕ ущерба, а не ОБЛАДАНИЕ.


Вот тут мы, по-моему, говорим об одном и том же, но по-разному. Лично мне кажется, что развитие информационных технологий не то что никто не тормозит, наоборот, оно идет такими темпами, что грозит вообще выйти из под контроля и, так сказать, перейти в свою противоположность - стагнацию, а то и регресс. Правовая база просто не успевает меняться в соответствии с требованиями текущего момента. Появился совершенно новый вид продукта: цифровой контент (и не пытайтесь убедить меня, что это не продукт - его кто-то производит,  его можно использовать (работать с программой, смотреть видео, слушать музыку), соответственно, по логике производителя/распространителя, его можно продать всем заинтересованным лицам). А вот тут и начинается все интересное: оказывается, что уровень развития технологий сейчас таков, что этот продукт очень легко растиражировать в домашних условиях практически без потери качества. Более того, закон не может дать однозначного определения тому, что же такое этот пресловутый цифровой контент, и в чем выражаются авторские права на него. В вашем примере, реакция властей США - это полумера, реакция, скажем так, паническая ( до этого были такие же полумеры - защита дисков от копирования, зональная прошивка DVD, активация программ, итд, итп), желание испугом остановить то, с чем не способны справиться стандартные механизмы рынка. В вашем примере, в суд подаст не автор/исполнитель, как правило (хотя, бывают и исключения - та же Металлика, к примеру), а какая-нибудь ассоциация производителей аудио и видео продукции, потому что прекрасно понимает, что этот ftp-сервер - угроза ее финансовому благополучию: 99% из тех, кто бесплатно скачал этот альбом, его не купят. А теперь, предположим, индустрия звукозаписи полностью обанкротилась: студии закрылись, диски больше не печатают, все лежит на ftp-серверах. Западная модель звукозаписи, как правило, такова: музыканты заключают контракт со студией, студия им платит деньги в надежде, что альбом удасться хорошо продать. Основной доход - не от концертов, от продаж пластинок. Крах индустрии звукозаписи для меня, как для для потребителя, означает только, что хорошей музыки станет меньше, потому как музыкантам не на что будет существовать. Вот как раз наши Верки Сердючки выживут - у них основной доход от корпоративов, им до лампочки проблемы всяких индустрий звукозаписи, а хорошие профессиональные музыканты, звукорежиссеры, звукооператоры, композиторы пропадут. То же и с информационными технологиями: представьте себе, что мы живем в мире 100% вареза: Майкрософт перестала бороться с пиратами и самораспустилась, Стив Балмер на пенсии пишет мемуары. Что получим? А получим огромное количество программистов, потерявших работу и, соответственно, средства к существованию. Индустрия исчезнет, ПО и компьютеры снова станут чем-то элитным и непонятным в недрах НИИ, чем они были в 60-70 годы. Возможно, это произойдет не сразу, но, уверен, произойдет.




> Вы не учитываете повышение производительности труда на предприятиях без непроцентныхъ финансовых затрат, при использовании контрофактного ПО.


Я, извините, не то что не учитываю, а просто не вижу связи между использованием контрафакта и производительностью труда.




> Кроме того, вечное авторское право ограничивает доступ к интеллектуальным ресурсам во всех областях, причём навечно.


Если я не ошибаюсь, авторское право не вечно. Исключительное право действует что-то порядка пятидесяти лет, потом - все, исполняй - не хочу, цитируй, печатай - никто тебе слова не скажет, пока ты не попробуешь заработать на этом. Т.е., размещение в электронной библиотеке без согласия наследников автора возможно, а вот издание собрания сочинений с целью его продать - нет. Впрочем, могу и ошибаться, я не юрист.




> Вся наша цивилизация основана на том, что мы умеем передавать опыт предков последующим поколениям. Прерывая этот процесс вы уничтожаете основу цивилизации.
> И не надо про то, что кому надо - тот купит. Не купит. Вот вам данные по США:
> С 1929 в США из под охраны копирайта не вышло не одно произведение интеллектуального труда.
> Из произведений созданных в 30-х годах пригодно для коммерческого использования 4%!
> Из них доступно - 50%, то есть 2% от общего числа!
> То есть 96% произведений интеллектуального труда находится под охраной копирайта и недоступно для использования, в том числе и не коммерческого (они тупо не издаются, потому, что это невыгодно)!


Цифры интересные. Если можно, киньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на источник, хотя бы выходные данные документа, откуда они взяты. О цифрах не хочется говорить голословно. 
Что касается препятствия прогрессу путем патентных ограничений - только один пример: семейство операционных систем BSD появилось именно что в результате конфликта по поводу прав на использование
программного кода Unix. Не думаю, что это можно назвать палками в колеса прогресса, хотя, конечно, обратных примеров тоже много.




> Простите, но я ничего не говорил об учителях. Вы буквы знаете? Да. Вы же ими пишете. Почему бы вам за это не платить потомкам Кирилла и Мефодия?
> Я говорил не о бесплатности УСЛУГИ образования. Я говорил о бесплатности ЗНАНИЙ. Моя жена - репетитор, она преподаёт английский язык за деньги. Но знания она даёт БЕСПЛАТНЫЕ. Оплачивается только УСЛУГА. Ученики ни как, не прямо, не косвенно не платят потомкам Шекспира.


И опять, мы о том же самом говорим совершенно по-разному. Скажите, я, к примеру, не знаю английского, но мне нужно перевести документацию - я должен заплатить вашей супруге за работу по переводу, или же силой заставить ее заняться переводом ( = варез ) ? Программа - не язык, не алфавит, программа - продукт, текст, написанный, или переведенный. Она - именно что услуга по переводу, оказанная вам программистом. Почему, в случае с переводчиком, сомнений в необходимости оплаты не возникает, а в случае с использованием ПО - появляются? Вы все время говорите об идеях - еще раз: какие идеи Майкрософт скрывает от меня и от вас, когда делает свое ПО закрытым? Теорию разработки и принципы функционирования ОС? Нет, это все описано в открытых документах, читай - не хочу. Практические принципы написания программ? Пожалуйста, MSDN, опять же, читай - не хочу. Базовый инструментарий программирования (не совсем идея, но все-же) - вот он, совершенно, кстати, бесплатно: 


> Effective April 19th, 2006, all Visual Studio Express Editions are free permanently.                                 This pricing covers all Visual Studio 2005 Express Editions and Visual Studio 2008                                 Express Editions including Visual Basic, Visual C#, Visual C++, Visual J# (only                                 available in Visual Studio 2005 Express), and Visual Web Developer as well as all                                 localized versions of Visual Studio Express.


. Скажу больше, Майкрософт, как впрочем и любой производитель ОС, *заинтересована* в наличии инструментария разработки приложений и хорошей документации по нему - ОС без прикладных программ - вещь в себе, она никому не нужна, соответственно, ее никто не купит. Использование идей, по-моему, тут никто не ограничивает. Мне, как пользователю ОС (и тут я ничем от моего лирического героя Васи Пупкина не отличаюсь), предоставляется выбор: либо купить готовое решение, либо заказать решение по индивидуальному проекту у профессионалов, либо сваять его самостоятельно. Ну почему, откуда тут появляется вариант "украсть" = "варез"?! У учеников вашей супруги есть выбор - оплатить уроки, либо использовать самоучитель. За первый вариант они должны платить, за второй - нет, и это, по-моему, только справедливо. Но я не вижу принципиальной разницы между услугами преподавателя и услугами программиста.

----------


## pig

> Цифры интересные. Если можно, киньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на источник, хотя бы выходные данные документа, откуда они взяты.


Если не ошибаюсь, то 
Лоуренс Лессиг. Свободная Культура. издательство фонда "Прагматика культуры".
http://free-culture.org/freecontent/ - электронная версия
http://www.artpragmatica.ru/publish/?uid=1676 - приобрести бумажный экземпляр

----------


## Shark

> хмм… фанатики линуха – это знакомые перцы, а вот фанатика закрытого ПО вижу впервые.


В контору X, расположенную в городе Y,  пришла бумага о классификации персональной Инфы. Какого, спрашивается [auto - sensored] там делать операционкам, в которых разбираются только избранные. А не пошли бы эти избранные [auto - sensored]????
Или Вы хотите захватить власть во вселенной, а на обычных пользаков Вам [auto - sensored]?????

Так вот, Господа: идите в блог к Алкснису и там рассуждайте на эту тему! Он таких как Вы любит!
А по поводу улетевшей Винды - это по пословице: "Неча на зеркало пенять..."

В прямых руках любой софт будет жив!
Я вообще второй СП ставил на специфичную Винду и Винда пашет до сих пор!
Нет ей альтернативы- нет и не будет!
Иначе давно бы Линух стоял везде!

ЗЫ Вместо того, чтобы травить пользователей Винды лучше бы хоть один настраиваемый дистр Линуховый сделали. Сколько дистров не смотрели - не один не настраивается (кроме Мандривы, которую большинство из Вас за Линукс даже и не считают!)

----------


## dr.Faust

> [Оффтоп]И моему десять в этом году, тоже ездит  А ваш Порше как звать-величать? Мой - Ваз 2110[/Оффтоп]


[Оффтоп]Pegeout Boxer[/Оффтоп]




> докажите, что в поломке виноват Майкрософт - и станете весьма зажиточным человеком, я думаю . Презумпция невиновности - хорошая вещь, но в вашей аргументации она работает в одну сторону, а должна - в обе.


А я ни в чём  Майкрософт не обвиняю. Речь идёт об элементарной порядочности.




> Правовая база просто не успевает меняться в соответствии с требованиями текущего момента. Появился совершенно новый вид продукта: цифровой контент (и не пытайтесь убедить меня, что это не продукт - его кто-то производит, его можно использовать (работать с программой, смотреть видео, слушать музыку), соответственно, по логике производителя/распространителя, его можно продать всем заинтересованным лицам).


+1




> В вашем примере, реакция властей США - это полумера


Давайте не будем лукавить. Это не реакция властей, а всем понятно кого. Ведь коррупция, взятки и  подкуп чиновников это удел «отсталых» Европы и России. В США это абсолютно нормально и законно.




> Основной доход - не от концертов, от продаж пластинок.


Вам не кажется, что это страшно. Это звучит как Основной доход - не от работы, от рассказов о ней. Во что может ввергнуть экономику такой подход?
Какова добавленная стоимость в индустрии звукозаписи? Я не знаю, но не думаю, что меньше 10000-20000%. А ДС основной поставщик инфляции в экономику.




> А теперь, предположим, индустрия звукозаписи полностью обанкротилась: студии закрылись, диски больше не печатают, все лежит на ftp-серверах.


Вы издеваетесь? Сколько стоит DVD от SUPERBIT оптом? У нас в Ростове 47,5р. Это при том, что  SUPERBIT зачастую сам выполняет перевод, дубляж, часто ремастеринг, добавляет дополнительный контент. А сколько стоит лицензионный диск? 150-200, а то и 500р. При этом качество часто весьма среднее. Возмём Фореста Гампа. В России, насколько мне известно, нет лицензионного дублированного варианта, в то время, как у  SUPERBIT он есть. При этом она почему-то не разоряется. (Только не надо про лицензионные отчисления правообладателю. Купите лицензионный диск и посмотрите его тираж. Именно за столько копий заплатили правообладателю. А как думаете сколько наштамповали?)




> То же и с информационными технологиями: представьте себе, что мы живем в мире 100% вареза


Зачем же варёза? Бесплатного ПО.




> А получим огромное количество программистов, потерявших работу и, соответственно, средства к существованию. Индустрия исчезнет, ПО и компьютеры снова станут чем-то элитным и непонятным в недрах НИИ, чем они были в 60-70 годы. Возможно, это произойдет не сразу, но, уверен, произойдет.


У вас телевизор дома есть? Много вы платите за контент который по нему смотрите? Максимум 100 провайдеру ктв, и то за доставку. Реклама? Да у меня штук 5 какналов вообще без рекламы. Можно взять хотябы группу Viasat. И как много телевезионщиков  потеряло работу? Google наверно тоже бедствует? А что там с Opera Softwere? Разорились? А MySQL? А ну это наверно плохой пример — только, что  с молотка ушли  :Wink: 




> Я, извините, не то что не учитываю, а просто не вижу связи между использованием контрафакта и производительностью труда.


Связи тут действительно нет. Использование ПО увеличивает ПТ. А контрофакт снижает не процентные расходы компаний, повышая их копитализацию.





> Если я не ошибаюсь, авторское право не вечно. Исключительное право действует что-то порядка пятидесяти лет, потом - все, исполняй - не хочу, цитируй, печатай - никто тебе слова не скажет


Если бы вы были юристом, вы бы знали это наверняка. Более того, вы бы знали, что какая-то там поправка к конституции США прямо запрещает вечное авторское право. Но вы так же знали бы и прекрасно понимали механизм обхода этого, для многих неприятного, момента в конституции. И также понимали бы, что начиная с 40-х годов в США фактически действует вечное авторское право.




> Почему, в случае с переводчиком, сомнений в необходимости оплаты не возникает, а в случае с использованием ПО — появляются?


,
Потому, что перевод это услуга. И в результате перевода не возникает авторского права. Вы заплатите моей супруге за перевод, а не за текст. Более того за ФАКТ перевода. Т.е. один раз. Что бы было, если бы переводчики брали с вас плату, за каждую ксерокопию переведённого ими текста?




> Теорию разработки и принципы функционирования ОС? Нет, это все описано в открытых документах, читай - не хочу.


И защищено патентами (правда не МС).




> Использование идей, по-моему, тут никто не ограничивает.


Ключевое слово ТУТ. Однако вся эта система основана на идее ограничения доступа к идеям  :Smiley: 




> Но я не вижу принципиальной разницы между услугами преподавателя и услугами программиста.


Написал об этом выше. Но повторюсь Преподаватель получает оплату за конкретную одну услугу один раз. Программист кстати тоже. А вот человек который платит програмисту за услугу, продаёт уже не её (услугу) саму, а её результат.
Это всё равно, что с вас бы взяли тройную оплату за перевод, только потому, что вы собирались сделать с него 2 ксерокопии. То есть продали бы вам не услугу, а её результат, причём многократно.




> Если не ошибаюсь, то Лоуренс Лессиг. Свободная Культура.


Не ошибаетесь. Выше уже давал ссылку.




> Какого, спрашивается [auto - sensored] там делать операционкам, в которых разбираются только избранные.


Крайне распрастронённое, и невежественное мнение, поддерживаемое в том числе и линуксоидами, которые часто мнят себя крутыми перцами. Устройство и обслуживание Windows многократно сложней чем Linux. Кстати именно на этом (высокой сложности) основана простота эксплутации Win и нарекание на её стабильность и устойчивость (поднять упавшую виндозу гораздо сложней, и поэтому тоже бытует мнение, что винда часто умирает насовсем). И именно на простоте nixов основана их легендарная стабильность.
Не будем спорить, что лучше, а что хуже. У всего свои области применения.




> А по поводу улетевшей Винды - это по пословице: "Неча на зеркало пенять..."
> В прямых руках любой софт будет жив!


+1




> Нет ей альтернативы- нет и не будет!


Да вы гоните, батенька! А пчёлы? Они мёд дают, а ваша долбаная винда нет. Значит нет альтернативы пчёлам!
А чтобы вы поняли, что это не шутка, вот вам вопрос: Какую версию Win можно установить на тот же Блю Ген? И чему нет альтернативы?




> Иначе давно бы Линух стоял везде!


А он и так на всех Блю Генах стоит.




> Вместо того, чтобы травить пользователей Винды лучше бы хоть один настраиваемый дистр Линуховый сделали. Сколько дистров не смотрели - не один не настраивается (кроме Мандривы, которую большинство из Вас за Линукс даже и не считают!)


Ну вопервых тут пользователей  Винды никто не травит. Я между прочим сам XP пользую.
То, что Мандриву большинство линксоидов не считает за линукс, вина оголтелых сторонников Linux, орущих на каждом лоре... тьфу — углу, что они и пингвины круче всех. Вобщем делающих тоже самое, что и вы, только вместо слова Винда употребляющих слово Линух.
Что же до настраевоемого дистра то вот — качайте http://runtu.org/os-runtu/get-runtu

----------


## maXmo

> Если бы вы были юристом, вы бы знали это наверняка. Более того, вы бы знали, что какая-то там поправка к конституции США прямо запрещает вечное авторское право. Но вы так же знали бы и прекрасно понимали механизм обхода этого, для многих неприятного, момента в конституции. И также понимали бы, что начиная с 40-х годов в США фактически действует вечное авторское право.


Хы, представляю картину: если бы Эйнштейн опубликовал свои работы попозже, студентов ловили бы и штрафовали за нелегальное решение задач по СТО.  :Cheesy:

----------


## dr.Faust

Вот и я о том же.

----------


## zerocorporated

> ЗЫ Вместо того, чтобы травить пользователей Винды лучше бы хоть один настраиваемый дистр Линуховый сделали. Сколько дистров не смотрели - не один не настраивается (кроме Мандривы, которую большинство из Вас за Линукс даже и не считают!)


Честно сказать не видал пока "Не настраиваемого" дистрибутива, как и windows в прочем. Пока реестр и конфигурационные файлы есть все можно настроить...

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Да... казалось бы такая безобидная тема... а переросла в такую словесную баталию! Не гоже ребята ссорится по такому поводу, что ктото предпочитает свободное ПО кто то платное, ктото с открытым исходником, кто то с закрытым. В данном случае тут не одна правда и несколько и каждый видит в том что использует то что хочет видеть! Ни кто от этих баталий ни чего не выйграет ни кто ни кого не переубедит, все останутся все равно при своем мнении. ИМХО

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## калека

никогда нормальное п.о. небыло бесплатным! и не будет ! это ж понятно каждому!

----------


## XP user

> никогда нормальное п.о. небыло бесплатным! и не будет ! это ж понятно каждому!


Нет. Мне это непонятно; к области программ защиты это, видимо, не относится. Если только ограничиваться, допустим, файрволами (мои любимые игрушки), то тогда мои личные тесты говорят об обратном. Если платные (и временами очень даже дорогие) продукты антивирусной защиты провалили задачу, то тогда на помощь приходят преимущественно БЕCПЛАТНЫЕ средства лечения.

Paul

----------


## Surfer

*p2u*
+1, всё большему кол-ву платного софта можно дать статус "третьесортный".
бе*С*платные всё-таки  :Smiley:

----------


## калека

впринцыпе - да. но за труд людей , которие старались надо платить. если же прога бесплатная0это означает,что розработчики не уверены в ее качесиве и будут ее усовершенствовать. дорогая программа всегда имеет хорошую "начинку".
возьмем за пример антивирусы. где найдешь норм бесплатный антивир?! нигде! ну вот. и так же со всеми прогами...

----------


## 1205

> где найдешь норм бесплатный антивир?! нигде!


Avira Antivir например. На мой взгляд, лучше платного Nod32

----------


## Kinneas

> Avira Antivir например. На мой взгляд, лучше платного Nod32


Нууу, скажем так, по моему скромному мнению, про очень многие антивирусы можно смело сказать, что они лучше НОД32 :Р Но это так, на правах оффтопа.




> если же прога бесплатная0это означает,что розработчики не уверены в ее качесиве и будут ее усовершенствовать.


Тот факт, что разработчики не уверены в качестве программы и будут ее совершенствовать - это очень и очень хорошо, как мне кажется. Уверенность, в принципе, достаточно вредная штука, когда дело касается утверждений о надежности и безопасности ПО. Тем более, нередко (но, естественно, не всегда) бесплатное ПО - также и открытое ПО и разрабатывается большим количеством людей, что в большинстве  случаев - не что иное, как несомненный плюс. Больше людей занимается программой - больше шанса на скорейшей выявление и устранение багов.



> дорогая программа всегда имеет хорошую "начинку"


Верите или нет, но дорогая программа, в первую очередь, имеет _дорогую_ начинку. Да еще и, нередко, никому неизвестную.. Ну да, еще и не всегда хорошую. 

Разумеется, бывает и наоборот, никто с этим и не спорит. Но еще раз отмечу - платность\дороговизна ПО никак _прямым образом_ не связана с его качеством, надежностью и т.п.

----------


## maXmo

> дорогая программа всегда имеет хорошую "начинку".


работающую балластом.

----------


## Белый Сокол

> никогда нормальное п.о. небыло бесплатным! и не будет ! это ж понятно каждому!


Позвольте с вами не согласиться. Ведь, когда ваш ПК заражен вирусами, а платный антивирус молчит, вы прибегаете к логам AVZ и HJT, которые сами по себе являются бесплатно распространяемыми программами. Следовательно, там, где платное ПО не помогает, на помощь приходят логи фриварных AVZ и HJT. Вы не можете отрицать, что на многих форумах, как и здесь, на virusInfo, людям помогают именно при помощи бесплатного ПО, помогают, когда платное ПО молчит в тряпочку - поэтому не стоит пренебрежительно относиться к бесплатным утилитам, этим вы показываете свое отношение и к разработчикам бесплатных продуктов, трудом которых были созданы эти программы. 

P.S. Кто знает, может и вам в будущем понадобится ими воспользоваться  :Wink:

----------


## gdn

Использую открытое ПО там, где это кажется более удобным - например OpenBSD как шлюз, или надежным, там же где удобнее использовать "закрытое" - как например с XP на дом. компьютере и прикладные программы для него - там использую закрытое. На мой взгляд надо использовать то, что удобнее, выгоднее и проще использовать в данной ситуации.

----------

